# [ PostFix ] Help RESOLVE

## Lujeni

Hi,

At first, sorry for my mistakes. I am a french user of Gentoo / PostFix.

I expose my problem :

When I receive mails for exemple : lujeni@domain.com.local.fr

I want modify my domain AND modify my subject.

In fact, my domain became lujeni@domain.com AND I add [TEST] to my subject.

I use header_checks, is good for modify my domain  but i don't modify my subject in fonction to my domain ( .local.fr ).

I test with master.cf and use special services with specific port:

with option -o header_checks=...

But don't run !!

To resume, i want modify my domain and my subject if a receive mail with this domain ...@domain.com.local.fr

Thanks

Kind Regards,Last edited by Lujeni on Wed Sep 22, 2010 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lujeni

no body?

----------

## cach0rr0

second bullet point here:

http://www.postfix.org/BUILTIN_FILTER_README.html#limitations

See this and also the reply

Not very straightforward/simple, going to need to create your own custom content filter unless someone else can think of a better way.

http://www.postfix.org/FILTER_README.html#simple_filter

----------

## Lujeni

I find others solutions :

I use transport_maps to relay to localhost by a port 10025.

In master.cf add :

localhost:10025  inet n - n - 0 smtpd

          -o cleanup_service_name=testclean

testclean unix n - n - 0 cleanup

          -o header_checks=... ( to modify my subject )

           -o canonical_maps=... ( to modify my domain)

Kinds regards,

----------

